
Daily Writing Makes Great Outcome - vecio
https://vec.io/posts/write-as-a-habit
======
masonic
It may be helpful to you in terms of process, but it's not a "great outcome"
when it's unreadable due to grammar and usage errors. Blog in your native
language, perhaps?

